# adding tranny fluid



## spike6915 (Apr 2, 2010)

were do i add tranny fluid on my 97 jetta gt manual


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well after you've drained it there is a 17mm allen head plug on the front of the tranny. Remove and fill, using your pinky as a level.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

check your dipstick


----------

